# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Pure Oxygen?

## Xanous

This morning I was a a local gas station buying my favorite cigars when I noticed a rack with huge cannisters on it. At first I thought it was some sort of emergency fix-a-flat but I noticed the word inhale on the cannister. I asked the clerk about it and he said it was pure oxygen.These pure oxygen cannisters are supposed to increase brain activity and give you energy as well as cure a hangover. I am wondering if a few breaths of pure oxygen before bed or during WBTB would activate the brain and make LD&#39;s more likely. I would imagine that it would have close to the same effect if not better than B6. B6 takes time to metabolize while pure oxygen would hit your blood stream almost instantly. Has anyone tried this for LD? 

I bought a can of it today for 13 friggen dollars. You get 30-40 breaths in a can but because it is expensive I am going to use it sparringly. Though I bought it for others reasons, I took a few hits out of curiosity and I felt light headed at first but more energetic. I know it is not marketed for LDing but I think I might give it a shot during an afternoon nap or WBTB. I realy dont know if this would help or if it would keep me awake but it could possibly aid in WILDing.

Anyway if anyone has tried this or know what effect pure oxygen would produce for attempting to LD let me know. I am always looking for LD shortcuts.  ::bigteeth::   And of course if I do decide to try it I will post my results.

----------


## Umbrella

Loooooooool, you bought oxygen for 13 dollars. You have to admit, that sounds insane.

Anyways, I&#39;m not sure if this would be benficial to attaining lucid/vivid dreams. After all, even if the effect on your brain can theoretically do that, it might not last long enough to last for the night.

Then again, I shouldn&#39;t be a pessimist before it&#39;s been tried. Just don&#39;t forget about the existance of the placebo effect. If it helps only because of that, then it will stop aiding you after a few times.

----------


## Xanous

> Loooooooool, you bought oxygen for 13 dollars. You have to admit, that sounds insane.
> 
> Anyways, I&#39;m not sure if this would be benficial to attaining lucid/vivid dreams. After all, even if the effect on your brain can theoretically do that, it might not last long enough to last for the night.
> 
> Then again, I shouldn&#39;t be a pessimist before it&#39;s been tried. Just don&#39;t forget about the existance of the placebo effect. If it helps only because of that, then it will stop aiding you after a few times.
> [/b]



Well, lets not forget how silly bottled water is. 

Anyways how does one know if this is indeed a placebo effect or not. I supose if it is then it was worth it. I dont think I will be buying any more of that stuff anyway. I am not too impressed with it so far.

I guess Im a sucker for those kinds of things. I&#39;ll try anything once. Twice if it felt good this first time. LOL

----------


## Metroid48

Isn&#39;t pure oxygen dangerous? Like, it oxidizes your lungs quickly (burns them)? Also, air only contains 18% Oxygen in the first place.

Anyway, I wouldn&#39;t try that for ANYTHING.

----------


## Xanous

> Isn&#39;t pure oxygen dangerous? Like, it oxidizes your lungs quickly (burns them)? Also, air only contains 18% Oxygen in the first place.
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn&#39;t try that for ANYTHING.
> [/b]



There are holes in the inhailer so that you get some normal air in with the oxygen. I dont think is will burn your lungs it will take a lot more oxygen that what you get in a can to harm your body. 

Say, forget about lucid aids, I wonder what kind of bomb making possiblities this would offer.  ::evil::  

FBI I&#39;m just kidding

----------


## remus0

pure oxygen is toxic.. it&#39;ll kill ya. sweet dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## Xanous

> pure oxygen is toxic.. it&#39;ll kill ya. sweet dreams 
> [/b]



God. You realy are an idiot arent you? It would take several days of breathing nothing but pure oxygen to kill you. Dont post if you dont have anything intellegent to say.

----------


## Coolv

Although oxygen is a necessity to humans, breathing oxygen, even for a short amount of time, will generate free radicals, which degrade the quality of the cells in your body. This is because of oxygen&#39;s corrosive ability. For example, release a jet of concentrated pure oxygen at a burning flame and it will burn much faster and perhaps even stronger and hotter.

These free radicals have been known to cause cancer. They can also make more free radicals, so they are dangerous things. That is not to say that breathing 30 to 40 breaths of pure oxygen would kill you. I just wouldn&#39;t risk it if I were you...

Hope this helps. By the way, the pure oxygen will probably have (had?) NO discernible effect on lucid dreams (other than a placebo effect).

----------


## Xanous

> Although oxygen is a necessity to humans, breathing oxygen, even for a short amount of time, will generate free radicals, which degrade the quality of the cells in your body. This is because of oxygen&#39;s corrosive ability. For example, release a jet of concentrated pure oxygen at a burning flame and it will burn much faster and perhaps even stronger and hotter.
> 
> These free radicals have been known to cause cancer. They can also make more free radicals, so they are dangerous things. That is not to say that breathing 30 to 40 breaths of pure oxygen would kill you. I just wouldn&#39;t risk it if I were you...
> 
> Hope this helps. By the way, the pure oxygen will probably have (had?) NO discernible effect on lucid dreams (other than a placebo effect).
> [/b]



OK Im not buying it. This thread was to question wheather or not pure oxygen would aid lucid dreaming not wheather it is toxic or not. Hell, half the crap we put into our bodies is suposed to give us cancer and everything is soooo toxic. Whatever. I dont care. I just had an idea thats all. I guess I &#39;ll just go drink some water and eat vitamins.

----------


## Coolv

> OK Im not buying it. This thread was to question wheather or not pure oxygen would aid lucid dreaming not wheather it is toxic or not. Hell, half the crap we put into our bodies is suposed to give us cancer and everything is soooo toxic. Whatever. I dont care. I just had an idea thats all. I guess I &#39;ll just go drink some water and eat vitamins.
> [/b]



*sigh*

No, it would not aid lucid dreaming, as I *said*&#33; Did you even read my post? The last part?

----------


## Xanous

> Hope this helps. By the way, the pure oxygen will *probably* have (had?) NO discernible effect on lucid dreams (other than a placebo effect).
> [/b]



Yes, after your little medical lesson.

----------


## Coolv

Lol. What&#39;s so bad about broadening your intellect?  :wink2:

----------


## Dream Sailor

> Yes, after your little medical lesson.
> [/b]




I enjoyed reading it, glad he posted the info.

The thread pertains to oxygen and its effects, you would assume any effect on the body is therefore pertinent for other readers. You could tell someone to use cocaine to lucid dream, but without telling them the ill effects also, the info is useless in the sense it is incomplete.

----------


## FreeOne

oxygen is only toxic at about 50 ft under the water. If you are 50 ft underwater and breathing it then you get oxygen toxicity which will give you a seizure.  above that it will do nothing to you.  The only gas we use in air is oxygen, nitrogen is just a filler gas.  so of course its not going to kill you.  Unless you take it pressurized.

----------


## Symbiotic Entity

Yeah... pure oxygen is supposed to be for preventing decompression sickness... not for curing hangovers. I really don&#39;t know, perhaps the pure oxygen would give you peace or something. I don&#39;t see a reason why not.

----------


## FreeOne

do you scuba dive symbiotic?

----------


## remus0

> God. You realy are an idiot arent you? It would take several days of breathing nothing but pure oxygen to kill you. Dont post if you dont have anything intellegent to say.
> [/b]



Shutup.

http://www.madsci.org/posts/archives/dec96...24086.Gb.r.html
http://www.deep-six.com/page79.htm
http://www.springerlink.com/index/L516550142106G43.pdf

arrogance gets you nowhere.

----------


## pj

What evern happened to oxygen bars?

Why do they give you oxygen when you are in bad shape medically?

I&#39;d still like to know if you have positive LD results with it.  I would think it would be like somewhat of a stimulant, and other stimulants definately have an affect.

----------


## Xanous

> What evern happened to oxygen bars?
> 
> Why do they give you oxygen when you are in bad shape medically?
> 
> I&#39;d still like to know if you have positive LD results with it.  I would think it would be like somewhat of a stimulant, and other stimulants definately have an affect.
> [/b]



We share the same reasoning. Anyway, I used it for a hang over and It does work for that but I don’t think I will buy any more for LD.

And for all you nay-sayers I apologize if I offended you or if I was a bit rude. I just get very irritated when I hear how everything is bad for you and will kill you blah blah. And no I don’t believe everything I read on the internet. It is not a reliable source of accurate information. Again sorry.

----------


## Moonbeam

> What evern happened to oxygen bars?
> [/b]



They all burned down.  People just wouldn&#39;t observe the no-smoking signs.





> Why do they give you oxygen when you are in bad shape medically?
> [/b]



If you have bad lungs, it is too make the most efficient use of the lung capacity that you have left.  If you are normal, I mean in good health, your blood should be almost 100% saturated with oxygen anyway.  I don&#39;t think you would notice anything.

Pure oxygen is dangerous but mostly because of fire.  I can&#39;t believe they sell it at a gas station&#33;    ::shock::   ::evil::

----------


## SKA

erm isn&#39;t pure Oxigen gunna Burn big massive holes in your lungs?

----------


## pj

> They all burned down.  People just wouldn&#39;t observe the no-smoking signs.    
> [/b]



HA&#33;  I was hoping one of you medical types would chime in on this one.  Thank you.

Does this explain all those burned out hulks all over Detroit?

----------


## Xanous

I emailed Big Ox and this the reply I got. Make of it what you will.


_How can pure oxygen be unsafe to breath?  Our product is 93% oxygen.
Medical grade oxygen is a minimum of 95% oxygen.  Doctors give it to
patients everyday.  Have you ever seen a professional football game when a
player sits on the sidelines and breathes oxygen from the oxygen mask?  Have
you heard that Terrell Owens sleeps in a hyperbaric chamber for at least a
week before every football season?  That is a chamber that he sleeps in for
8 hours that exposes him to pure oxygen.  The can you bought contains 30-40
breaths.  If T.O. can sleep in a pure oxygen environment for 8 hours a day
for 5 days straight do you really think that 30 or 40 breaths is harmful?  I
would say the people telling you these things need to do some more studying._

----------


## Coolv

Not to argue with you, but there is, paradoxically, a big difference between pure oxygen and 95% oxygen...

----------


## Xanous

> Not to argue with you, but there is, paradoxically, a big difference between pure oxygen and 95% oxygen...
> [/b]



I guess. The can says pure oxygen on it. I did not know there was only  93% until I got that email. I am not sure there is much difference though. Is there? That might be where the argument was comming from. LOL.

----------


## Symbiotic Entity

From what I&#39;ve read, pure oxygen can be extremely harmful at high pressures, but have little or no effects at normal altitudes.

----------


## XsupremeX

Creative. I&#39;m not sure if it would do any good though.... like someone stated earlier... it might ware off, but on the contrary, it might last for quite some time. Not sure though, I&#39;m relating this to drugs once again. I&#39;ve noticed when using mind altering substances, that if you go to sleep, it mellows the drug out and lengthens its effects so, often you can still feel it when you awake.

Another downside of this, if what you said is true, that it gives you a new found energy.... Then it would be harder to fall asleep. Which would also take away a lot of its effects by the time you fell asleep.

Just my two cents.

Peace

----------


## Ev

There&#39;s a lot of misunderstanding in this thread. Pure oxygen = 100 % oxygen, pure O2, nothing else.  

If you are breathing from a tank through a mask that has holes then you are breathing an oxygen enriched air, NOT pure oxygen. This is what doctors use in hospitals and stuff. Instead of 18% O2 it may be 30% or so. 

Pyre oxygen oxidizes things, if you inhale it in your lungs you will most likely burn them.


as for the effect on lucid dreaming - I dont know why would you suggest that.

----------


## "tomeeka"

> This morning I was a a local gas station buying my favorite cigars when I noticed a rack with huge cannisters on it. At first I thought it was some sort of emergency fix-a-flat but I noticed the word inhale on the cannister. I asked the clerk about it and he said it was pure oxygen.These pure oxygen cannisters are supposed to increase brain activity and give you energy as well as cure a hangover. I am wondering if a few breaths of pure oxygen before bed or during WBTB would activate the brain and make LD&#39;s more likely. I would imagine that it would have close to the same effect if not better than B6. B6 takes time to metabolize while pure oxygen would hit your blood stream almost instantly. Has anyone tried this for LD? 
> 
> I bought a can of it today for 13 friggen dollars. You get 30-40 breaths in a can but because it is expensive I am going to use it sparringly. Though I bought it for others reasons, I took a few hits out of curiosity and I felt light headed at first but more energetic. I know it is not marketed for LDing but I think I might give it a shot during an afternoon nap or WBTB. I realy dont know if this would help or if it would keep me awake but it could possibly aid in WILDing.
> 
> Anyway if anyone has tried this or know what effect pure oxygen would produce for attempting to LD let me know. I am always looking for LD shortcuts.   And of course if I do decide to try it I will post my results.[/b]



Yep they have what they call oxygen bars now. You go in and pay a dollar a minute for 15 minutes. Sounds like the gas station gave you a better deal.What gas station were you at now? I&#39;ve never seen it.

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Pyre oxygen oxidizes things, if you inhale it in your lungs you will most likely burn them.[/b]



Then how come Xanous&#39; lungs are not burned. Not to pick on you, lots in this thread have said that it will burn your lungs. But you&#39;d think you&#39;d be able to feel it.

On the pure oxygen, a look at their website makes me rather sceptical... they seem to be marketing it as a kind of sport bar in gaseous form... "FOUR FLAVORS - Tropical Breeze, Mountain Mint, Polar Rush and Citrus Blast" flavoured oxygen? I don&#39;t like it. Their whole site reminds me too much of these online sellers that push the product much too hard,  with a thousand people who&#39;ve called in to say how wonderful it is. 
I can&#39;t see how it would help LDing either.

Edit: In the FAQ of the site it says that Big Ox is only 89% oxygen... not really pure at all. A lot less than the impression we were given at the beginning of the thread.

----------


## ShYne123

Who gives a shit about side effects...? Lol its not going to kill you.

Let us know the results, itsounds cool. Ill pick it up for WBTB if i can find it.

----------


## Coolv

*Sigh* Because the oxygen was not pure, that&#39;s why. Although it probably did create some free radicals in his bloodstream.

----------


## Xanous

Well didn&#39;t work didn&#39;t kill me no ill effects just wasted money. God this is an old post. I have now found that I no longer need external stimuli or any type of supplements to LD. Just plenty of sleep and a strong will. All these mind exercises and other such non-sense are a waste of time, at least for me. As long as I keep a DJ and set my intentions before I sleep I can pull at least one LD a week will little or no effort. I haven&#39;t tried much lately as my life has turned completely upside down. (women). So hopefully I will be back soon and I can increase my LD&#39;s and control. But please don&#39;t waste your money on crap like this it all in your head anyway. Good luck to all.

----------


## Ryo_Kenchi

That reminds me of whenever I hear about "Oxygen Bars".  I don&#39;t know if they are 100% pure, but they do have "flavors".  Most important of all, they don&#39;t burn your lungs   ::content::  &#33;&#33;&#33;  It does tend to give the people who take it a high though.

~Ryo

----------


## OAR Raider

I think its funny how the guy said he went to the gas station to buy cigars and all you guys are worrying about the oxygen burning his lungs

----------


## tommo

> Why do they give you oxygen when you are in bad shape medically?[/b]



They NEVER give you pure oxygen in hospitals.  It can make you stop breathing.  It just has more oxygen then normal air.  Normal air is about 79% nitrogen and 21% oxygen.  Sometimes they also just give you compressed air because you can&#39;t breathe for yourself.  Like in a coma.  Pure oxygen is not good for you, it damages your lungs.  But before you guys go on about medical lessons etc again, it only can harm you over extended periods of time and if it&#39;s at a high pressure.

Oxygen gets you high, breathe in deep and fast for about 20 seconds or so and you will get light headed.

Also someone said your blood can get to 100% oxygen if your healthy, and if you breathe in more it shouldn&#39;t do anything.  That&#39;s the bottom line, however xanous smokes so it should make him feel better.  But soon after ceasing the inhaling the amount of oxygen will go down, like VERY soon after.  It won&#39;t have any effect on Ld&#39;ing.  Of course, if you can fall asleep within a matter of seconds and start dreaming instantaneously maybe it will work.  
But good luck with that  ::D:

----------


## ultrasonicsite

> I think its funny how the guy said he went to the gas station to buy cigars and all you guys are worrying about the oxygen burning his lungs[/b]



Ahaha, good observation&#33;

----------


## ninja9578

> Who gives a shit about side effects...? Lol its not going to kill you.[/b]



Actually pure oxygen will kill you fairly rapidly.  Oxygen enriched air is sometimes used to keep someone awake, but too much of that can kill you as well.  It wakes you up and stimulates the brain in the same way that caffine does.

----------


## Riley

Actually, medical grade oxygen is only about 60&#37; oxygen.

EDIT: Whoops! I forgot that there was another page.

----------


## Marvo

Pure oxygene will kill you. In the air on this earth, we have an oxygene level of 18&#37;, and he humans are used to that. 93% would simply be an overdose, and make us extremely dizzy and eventually give us seizure/kill us. That's atleast what I was told.

Big Ox are lying, nobody can stay in a room with over 70% oxygene level for 8 hours. That's ridiculous.

----------


## javan287

What I think is great is how everyone's throwing around all these different numbers and statistics and "I was told this" and "I heard that," yet reums0 is the only one who's posted any sources for his information. _Three_ of them at that.

I'd trust internet sources over an international game of telephone any day.

----------


## Xaqaria

Damn, there are definitely a few morons on this site. Normally that wouldn't bother me but it seems all the morons here are also assholes. 

The atmospheric oxygen levels are 20%, not 13%.(20-21% O2, 78%N, 1% other) 
The oxygen used in hospitals is greater than 99% pure (distributor link)
Tests have been done in which a human being was exposed to pure oxygen for up to 16 hours a day with no observable adverse reactions.(luisiana state university research center)
Consumer oxygen consumption is controlled by the FDA and therefore cannot have any proven serious side effects beyond those of alcohol or cigarettes (and thats not meant to say it is actually even as bad as alcohol)
Pure oxygen will not kill you.
The free radical argument is by far the most ridiculous as there is no hard evidence that free radicals constitute a cause of any health problems and have only been associated to certain problems that develop late in life (so they take years to effect you seriously if at all). Also the increase in free radical production created by inhaling oxygen enriched air or pure oxygen would not exceed the increase in production caused by exercise. (information on free radicals)

Shut the hell up already about dangers and death caused by oxygen consumption. All information I've found about possible side effects of oxygen have occured over periods somewhere in the ballpark of *150 days*. The amount you will get from a can at the gas station will have absolutely no ill effects on you whatsoever.

As for lucid dreaming goes, however, there really could be no benefit from increased oxygen consumption. Sorry.

----------


## Elwood

I wonder if that new planet have a higher oxygen level? I mean i was thinking before i even heard about canned oxygen that if you could breath pure oxygen that you could run longer, play sports, etc. Guess i should get into theoretical theorizing.

By the way the reason why oxygen is hazardous at high pressures is because the gas is turned more "dense" if you will, and it acts like an acid to the lugs.Then i think it causes high blood pressure. <b>I think</b>  please tell me if im wrong. Think about it . And this stuff (even though i want to try it really bad!!) could be highly addictive. If you could perform better and do things at a higher concentration, your going to want more when you run out. PEACE!

----------


## Xanous

Can we drop this thread please?

----------


## iadr

If breathing in extra oxygen has no effect in helping to become lucid, I wonder what doing the opposite of this, or depriving oneself of oxygen would do. Has anyone tried that?  

I'm not suggesting that anyone try this, but has anyone ever tried putting a paper sack over their head and breathing in and out with the sack over their head for a couple of minutes to see what effect it has on them.

Please don't try this when laying down at night and forget to take the sack off your head, as you might not wake up the next morning.  This can also bring on a headache or asthma attack if overdone, so is probably not a very good idea ::?: 

Although I do remember reading a book on how to increase ones intelligence several years ago that recommended doing this exercise.

----------


## ninja9578

Depriving yourself of O2 will make you fall asleep faster because it relaxes you.  That's what lots of forms of meditation do, slowing down your breathing means that you are getting less air into your lungs and therefore less oxygen.  It's not enough to cause you harm, and the drop in O2 is fairly negligable, but noticable to the person doing it.

Going into any period of time with low oxygen will cause a stroke so don't try it.

----------


## iadr

> Depriving yourself of O2 will make you fall asleep faster because it relaxes you.  That's what lots of forms of meditation do, slowing down your breathing means that you are getting less air into your lungs and therefore less oxygen.  It's not enough to cause you harm, and the drop in O2 is fairly negligable, but noticable to the person doing it.
> 
> Going into any period of time with low oxygen will cause a stroke so don't try it.



Excellent reply ninja.  After reading what you have written I am thinking that one of the best methods for falling asleep fast at night might be to learn how to slow ones breathing down.  

Natural methods are always going to be better for a person than using artificial means to try to achieve results.

----------


## riedy-

> Isn't pure oxygen dangerous? Like, it oxidizes your lungs quickly (burns them)? Also, air only contains 18&#37; Oxygen in the first place.
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't try that for ANYTHING.



21% oxygen is the standard, at sea levle

you can die from using 100% pure oxygen, however the only time you are running a risk from dieing is when you are exposing you'r self for a significant amount of time I.E. 200 days, or exposing your self to oxygen and high pressure's i.e. specialist diving, you will be fine.

technically o2 is on oxidant and a natural free radicle, but the risk's are extremely minimal to you'r lungs at 1ATM.

----------

